# parvo !!



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I got a puppy dropped on me day before yesterday. He appeared playfull and ate some dry dog food. Later he had diarrea and vomited. I called the people who had him and they said that he hadn't had any shots (3 mos. old) Don't know if it matters or not but he's a bassett hound.
and had been eating on a deer carcass the day before. Anyway, I went and got him shots, wormer, comfortis, and ear mite meds. I just gave him the wormer and doctored his ears because he seems sick. Since then he hasn't eaten, has a pink looking stool and is so lethargic. It's Sunday morn and I can't call my vet, anyone know any home remedys to hold him till Monday. 
AI just do not understand people who want a dog, but won't spend the 9 dollars getting him protected from a killing disease. I know he needs some fluids, what would you suggest, thanks
P.J.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Unfortunately I believe there are even a couple strains of parvo going around now that can't be vaccinated for. I lost a few puppies to parvo almost immediately after pulling them from an absolutely disgusting animal control shelter in Georgia. The one thing that I really wish I had been able to try was something called Parvaid. It's sold in a few different places online.

If he will still take in fluids on his own non-flavored pedialyte is good. If he won't take those you may need to go with IV or sub-cutaneous fluids. If it is parvo then the key is support. You need to keep him alive long enough for him to fight it off.

You might try sniffing his breath. Parvo has a distinctive odor to me. The only way I can describe it is to say that it smells like death. Hopefully this is just a bit of an upset tummy.

Kayleigh


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Having recently lost my fully-vaccinated dachshund to parvo, I ran across this:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/32148.html

Talk to your vet about using Tamiflu for Parvo.
And like ******* said, _push the fluids_! For a lot of dogs, it's not the parvo that kills them, it's the dehydration.
Personally, I'd probably get him to a vet pronto (Sunday or no) and see if they might want to start an IV.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Parvo.... has its own distinct smell, really.... very metallic kind of. 


I hope that your pup doesn't have it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Personally, I'd probably get him to a vet pronto (Sunday or no) and see if they might want to start an IV.


What good would that do if they are not open. Around here the vets are all closed on Sun.

None of the vets here list their home phone #.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Ruby said:


> What good would that do if they are not open. Around here the vets are all closed on Sun.
> 
> None of the vets here list their home phone #.


I actually did have the cell number for one of my vets but I already knew them before they were our vet. With all of the vets that I have used the answering machine recording on Sundays or after-hours included the phone number and address of the e-vets in the area.

I know that there aren't emergency vets everywhere but there are a lot of them out there. They are incredibly expensive but they are an option in a lot of places.

Kayleigh


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

******* said:


> I know that there aren't emergency vets everywhere but there are a lot of them out there. They are incredibly expensive but they are an option in a lot of places.
> 
> Kayleigh


I would venture to guess that anywhere that has vet clinics that _don't_ have weekends on-call DO have emergency vets... What would people do for emergencies otherwise? 



I'll confess though, I've lived in four states but never anywhere so populated that the vet clinics don't have after-hours availability. So I could be completely off the mark. :shrug:
My vets not only route their office number in to whomever is on call that weekend, but they have their home numbers in the book, too. That's just how it's done in this part of the world...


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Our nearest after-hours/emergency vet is two hours away. Insane. My old vet would take care of anybody, anytime, but she had to move to somewhere she actually could make a living. Boo.

That said. Maybe it's just puppy upset tummy (dead rotting things will do that) and he'll be fine. Regardless, I would offer him all sorts of liquids (Make some broth and puree chicken into it if it will tempt him) and probably would try to get yogurt and canned pumpkin into him. 

Don't lose heart. Once had an unvaxed beagle puppy get hold of a very dead, nasty starling and oh, he was so lethargic and his poo was terrible. He had the worst breath, as you can imagine. Two days later, he was just fine.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

OH! And see if the feed store has lactated ringers. If not, try a human drugstore and get some syringes with needles. Bolus him. Can't believe I forgot that, I've done it so many times it should have been first thing to mind.

You can check to see if he is dehydrated by lifting his scruff. If it stays up, he needs more fluid, if it springs back, you're doing fine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

jen74145 said:


> Our nearest after-hours/emergency vet is two hours away. Insane. My old vet would take care of anybody, anytime, but she had to move to somewhere she actually could make a living. Boo.
> 
> That said. Maybe it's just puppy upset tummy (dead rotting things will do that) and he'll be fine. Regardless, I would offer him all sorts of liquids (Make some broth and puree chicken into it if it will tempt him) and probably would try to get yogurt and canned pumpkin into him.
> 
> Don't lose heart. Once had an unvaxed beagle puppy get hold of a very dead, nasty starling and oh, he was so lethargic and his poo was terrible. He had the worst breath, as you can imagine. Two days later, he was just fine.


jen you must live close to me. The I do have the home number of the vet that treated Max when he died. But she lives in Dallas and won't drive all the way down here off hours. In fact when he died on Thurs morning, I couldn't even pick up his body until Fri. because the clinic was closed on Thurs.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> OH! And see if the feed store has lactated ringers.


To the best of my knowledge lactated ringers is a Rx only item. I have dealt with two dogs with chronic renal failure and I bought LR by the case, aways and only with a vets Rx.

I would suggest getting some Parvaid, even if this is not parvo. It is nice to have on hand for the times when a dog eats stuff he should not (like rotten deer) or any other upset of the system.

Hope this pup makes it. I have dealt with parvo before and it is not something I would wish on my worse enemy. BTW, for the future, IMO you should never vaccinate, dose with flea meds, or deworm a dog that is potentially unwell. We deworm with DE as we have found that dogs who have be dewormed chemically seem to get hit harder with parvo if exposed to it shortly after the deworming. Same goes for vaccinating or any other chemical bombardment of their systems. Better to deal with a flea problem with bathes and wait on the vaccinations until you know for sure that they are well.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's Monday morn and he's still alive, but is not eating. OK, I'll take that back, he just puked on the couch and I see a few bites of dry dog food in it. He just lays on the couch or in the garage, doesn't move. His skin is still good and loose and his gums look good, but so lethargic. I'll get to my vet today and ask him about the parvaid. I have tried scrambled eggs, cheese, cottage cheese, and he won't even smell it. I guess he ate a few bites of the outside dogs food last nite, cuz thats what just came up. The last bowel movement I saw was a pink looking paste, not good! 
I'll let you know what the vet says, thanks every one. There is nothing sadder looking than a sick Bassett hound,
P.J.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Luck! We had a few parvo cases at the clinic, not a lot of people can spend the time or money to support the pup until it can fight it off. Yes if it is parvo vomit and diarrhea will smell like death and decay very strongly...metallic because of the blood in the diarrhea usually though the poo is very watery and old blood looking. Fluids, Fluids, and more Fluids. We had one pup owners had just adopted her from shelter, she got so bad that my boss had me bring in my aussie who was 7mos at the time to do a blood transference (the plasma from the university wasn't working). 
Science Diet AD is a good bland food with high water content feed small amounts frequently. If the pup has parvo (there is a test for it) dehydration is going to be the killer because you have vomiting, diarrhea, and blood loss. If your vet will set a catheter you can do IV fluids at home. And of course you should have that pup quarantined! The vaccines are not 100% proof!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh and talk to your vet about getting VAL syrup. Pedialyte is a good sub for water but the problem will be anything by mouth will be vomited back out. Thats why I recommend IV fluids, if not that then talk to vet about doing subq.
And I know your probable angry and sad right now but honestly at 3 months the puppy would not have been fully protected from parvo or distemper anyways.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

waiting for update please?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

How is the pup doing? 

We had a 9-week old red tick coonhound who survived parvo. We were fortunate to have the resources (money) to allow our vet to be aggressive with treatment. She had a couple of very rough days, but pulled out just fine. Now she's a sassy 4-year old, 70lb coonhound!

Excellent advice above, too. This is a bookmark-worthy post.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oregon Julie said:


> To the best of my knowledge lactated ringers is a Rx only item. I have dealt with two dogs with chronic renal failure and I bought LR by the case, aways and only with a vets Rx..


I've bought it here without one... though IDK, something about my wild-haired, bandaged hand, up-all-nightedness may have just made them hand it over to get the crazy woman out of their shop, lol.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How is the puppy doing?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry I took so long for the update.........Talked to the vet Monday and he said "pepto and pedyilite" He said I'll give him the same thing but charge you 4 or 5 hundred dollars to keep him here and do it. He did give me some anti-vomit pills and some antibiotics. The pup is still alive and doesn't seem any worse. We had a big breakthrough a couple of hours ago, he ate a very small bite of meat that I had boiled down to make some broth. Just one, but I was thrilled. I'm giving him about 25 ccs of mixed chicken broth and Pedilite every little bit, and he's keeping it down. I'm pretty hopefull right now, because his eyes look good and bright and he wags his tail when I come too him, even if he hates the "force feeding". I sure hope I can find him a good home when he gets all well, he's really a sweetheart!!
Thanks everyone, such good advise, I always love it here, I'll post a pict of him tomarrow.
P.J.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and hope he pulls through. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> I've bought it here without one... though IDK, something about my wild-haired, bandaged hand, up-all-nightedness may have just made them hand it over to get the crazy woman out of their shop, lol.


What is IDK? I would love to buy ringers without a rx, would be much easier. I like having them around and I am getting down to my last two bags:-(


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

you obviously don't have teens IDK,= (I don't Know) Up date on Roscoe, I woke up this morning to a bassett hound whining at the foot of my bed, He came up the stairs from the basement, and wanted food!!! I fed him some cornbread soaked in broth and he cleaned it up. Next is some deer chunks and brown rice, then puppy food...He went outside, tried to play with the other dogs, wow, what a change. I guess they are like all babies, when they are over it, it's just over. Sure makes my heart feel good to see him feeling better. I was going to post his picture, but photobucket is down, I'll try it later. Thanks again for all your good advise and prayers for this sweet puppy.
P.J.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah!! I am so glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh boy! Hoping and praying he stays on a good path!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I took these this morning, he's just too cute ..............


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Too cute! Oh my goodness, he is precious! And he looks healthy and bright eyed today!

There are not many things cuter than a hound puppy. *melt* Oh, he is just adorable.

He looks like a beagle/basset cross, kind of... less droopy than a bassett, too low-rider to be a beagle. 100% stinking cute, though.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

jen74145 said:


> He looks like a beagle/basset cross, kind of... less droopy than a bassett, too low-rider to be a beagle. 100% stinking cute, though.


That was my first thought, too.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Cute pup! I'm glad that he seems to be feeling better now. Just keep an eye on him and don't let him get too worked up. If it was parvo, one of the things it does is stress the heart. He might think he is better, but still need some time to recover.

Kayleigh


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

If it is parvo, and he is on your carpet. you better not bring in any new dog/puppy and warn people you have had it there for, at lest a year or two. parvo hangs around in non-bleach-ables for a lonnngg time.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, he is 100% cute and I think the guesses as to his parentage are right on. I am having to watch him, he thinks he's all well now, just wants to eat and play. Thanks for the advise tailwagging, I will have to remember about the parvo being on the premises. He's playing with the last rescue, some kind of Italian greayhound looking creature  and just acting like a puppy, such a relife. 4 days ago he was on deaths doorstep,now, not a care in the world, sure makes my heart happy. (I am still giving him the antibiotics)
P.J.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank goodness!! I am glad he is better...and just DARLING!!


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

YES! So glad to hear that he's feeling better! 

When we brought our coonhound home from the vet after battling Parvo, she was STARVING. Our vet cautioned us heavily that for at least the first week we give her more frequent tiny meals, so her digestive system eases back into things. She gobbled down her food, and I felt bad that we couldn't give her more right away, but I didn't want her throwing it back up, ya know?

Ditto on the advice about Parvo hanging around. Not only in your house, but also outside in the yard/grass. We warned our family and friends against bringing their dogs over to visit during that first year.

I'm SOOO happy to hear he's doing better! He's totally adorable... I agree with the previous poster who said that hound puppies are just too cute. 

Thanks for the udpate!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, congrats on your new doggie...because after bringing him back from death's door and having him reward you with cuteness like that, well, I'm not seeing how he is going to go ANYWHERE!! What's one more doggie, after all?


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, now you have a special one to fill your heart with joy again! I am so happy for you!!

digApony


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful that he's feeling so much better! Makes my heart happy!


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

copperhead46 said:


> I got a puppy dropped on me day before yesterday. He appeared playfull and ate some dry dog food. Later he had diarrea and vomited. I called the people who had him and they said that he hadn't had any shots (3 mos. old) Don't know if it matters or not but he's a bassett hound.
> and had been eating on a deer carcass the day before. _Anyway, I went and *got him shots*, wormer, comfortis, and ear mite meds._ I just gave him the wormer and doctored his ears because he seems sick. Since then he hasn't eaten, has a pink looking stool and is so lethargic. It's Sunday morn and I can't call my vet, anyone know any home remedys to hold him till Monday.
> AI just do not understand people who want a dog, but won't spend the 9 dollars getting him protected from a killing disease. I know he needs some fluids, what would you suggest, thanks
> P.J.


just a quick aside here... speaking from basset hound experience... did you actually give him that shot? I know last summer I did the same with the neighbors bassett and he had a baaaaad reaction to the lepto portion of the vaccine. he pulled through as well but did EXACTLY what yours did... I wasnt parvo it was the lepto reaction. Did you confirm that it was parvo in your pup?


----------

